# 2006 heater trouble



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

Just bought this 2006 xtrail in August so this is my first winter... not impressed so far with the heater and doors.

heater;

problem keeping warm in cabin... looked at heater hose path and couldnt believe what I saw!.... water flow is from water valve housing AFTER thermostat !!! then goes through heater core then back to engine block... so at -20, the ONLY time the heater core gets a shot of heat is WHEN the thermostat opens up enough to allow some water flow and you better not be going into the wind on the highway because the cooling will be such that the thermostat will be barely open..... I thought we were long past the days when we needed a cardboard over the rad!!!!

Do I have the wrong thermostat housing here or is this just idiodic design?:wtf:


----------



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

based on pictures that I have seen of the 2006 altima thermostat housing... I have the wrong one.... Not sure that this is the stock oneor not.. but the one from the Altima 2.5lt should fit and if it does, it will be MUCH better than the one I have!!!!


----------

